# Gravesend (Barbers)



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Now I wasn’t sure where to stick this one, I visited Gravesend this week, well worth a visit with a camera, I know that members have mentioned the Gravesend Sea School, but has anybody ever visited Tom’s Barbers by the newly refurbished pier,
Tom has been a barber here for 42 years, and over these years he has amassed hundreds of photos of local shipping with many framed and hanging on the shop walls, also some Models, this is a piece of nostalgia in itself,
If you ask nicely he will even bring out the albums, echoing the changes over the many years he has been there,

Gravesend is well worth a visit in itself, with fine views over Tilbury, especially from Gordon Promenade and the pier, 

Phill


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Heavens he's gone up market...well sort of. No chance of popping in there to pick up "something for the weekend" anymore. I'd had the feeling that he might have been eased out as that area became Heritage zoned, however, thinking about it he is part of the heritage. Bought my first set of No. 10s from the tailor that used to be just up the High St. from there. I assume The Three Daws is still opposite. Happy days!


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

*Barbers*



Phill said:


> Now I wasn’t sure where to stick this one, I visited Gravesend this week, well worth a visit with a camera, I know that members have mentioned the Gravesend Sea School, but has anybody ever visited Tom’s Barbers by the newly refurbished pier,
> Tom has been a barber here for 42 years, and over these years he has amassed hundreds of photos of local shipping with many framed and hanging on the shop walls, also some Models, this is a piece of nostalgia in itself,
> If you ask nicely he will even bring out the albums, echoing the changes over the many years he has been there,
> 
> ...


There used to be a barbers near Royal Albert Dock ( I think) In the early 1960's - the sign in his window read " Ship's Haircuts Repaired" - very apt I thought


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

The only barber I remember at Gravesend was at the sea school (circa1949) by the name of Sweeney Todd.When you left his chair you didn't need another haircut for the duration of your stay (Night)


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Paedrig said:


> Good Heavens he's gone up market...well sort of. No chance of popping in there to pick up "something for the weekend" anymore. I'd had the feeling that he might have been eased out as that area became Heritage zoned, however, thinking about it he is part of the heritage. Bought my first set of No. 10s from the tailor that used to be just up the High St. from there. I assume The Three Daws is still opposite. Happy days!


The 3 Daws is still there, NICE PUB,,,,,,theres now a bar on the pier,
Cheers 
Phill


----------



## martinmcdonough (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone out there any photos gravesend 1976 when I was a peaanut


----------

